# What is the difference between Blake and Yarmouth Ralph Lauren shirts?



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Im look at some great ebay deals on the RL Polo button longsleeve shirts.
Some are "Blake" and some are Yarmouth" and some say both.

The shirts I want is what I consider the knit style pinpoint, not the smooth cotton. 

Any help? Please help with proper shirt material terns.


This sounds as confusing as a Balmoral Oxford and Blucher Derby, but at least I understand those.


----------



## Belgravia (Dec 23, 2007)

The Yarmouth should be more traditional dress shirts, with collar size and sleeve length. I believe the Blake just came in sizes M, L, XL, etc.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Belgravia said:


> The Yarmouth should be more traditional dress shirts, with collar size and sleeve length. I believe the Blake just came in sizes M, L, XL, etc.


+1. I have had one Yarmouth but it did not last well (like the chinos I bought at the same time ). I am reluctant risk PRL again and my only recent purchases were seersucker swimming trunks that were discounted heavily in the summer sales.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Capt Ron said:


> Im look at some great ebay deals on the RL Polo button longsleeve shirts.
> Some are "Blake" and some are Yarmouth" and some say both.
> 
> The shirts I want is what I consider the knit style pinpoint, not the smooth cotton.
> ...


Generally -- there are exceptions -- Yarmouth is the "knit style", Blake is smooth. Both are usually cotton.

Yarmouths require more work: they're thicker, more prone to shrinkage (especially at the collars and cuffs), they're a PITA to iron, and look terrible unless they are ironed. Blakes can be passable without ironing as long as they're taken out of the dryer immediately.


----------



## CostadelSolCPA (May 25, 2007)

I would get them at the www.polo.com website. They always have models on sale, and using the coupons you can find in www.retailmenot.com (now there is one 15% off the actual prices even discounted ones).

The reason is that there many Oxford shirts of Ralph Lauren at Ebay that are fakes (good ones but fakes), and buying from the brand web page you have all guarantees, and the final price will not be that different.

Personally I like the pinpoint oxford shirt, is not as thick that the regular oxford. I like Regent style a lot, the quality of the cloth is high. Blake models I like also, but they are more casual look.

Have a look at the web, you will be surprised with the sale items, and you will be happier after introducing the discount coupon.


----------

